# l'instalateur bootcamp refuse ce crée la partion en interne



## xbonpvp (12 Octobre 2020)

bonjour je voulais installer windows sur mon mac donc je vais vers bootcamp je suis la procédur... il me telecharge un dossier nommé windows support mais il ne crée pas de partition impossible d'en crée une sois meme 


macos 10.10.6 imac fin 2009


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2020)

xbonpvp a dit:


> bonjour je voulais installer windows sur mon mac donc je vais vers bootcamp je suis la procédur... il me telecharge un dossier nommé windows support mais il ne crée pas de partition impossible d'en crée une sois meme


Vu l'année de ton modèle 2009, déjà tu ne pourras pas installer Windows 10, uniquement que Windows 7, au mieux Windows 8 si Assistant Boot Camp le mentionne dans sa fenêtre d'installation. Comme cet iMac possède un SuperDrive, Assistant Boot Camp imposera que l'installation se fasse depuis un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un PC. Sorti de là, toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec.

Et le dossier Support ne contient que les pilotes/drivers et c'est tout !


----------



## xbonpvp (12 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Vu l'année de ton modèle 2009, déjà tu ne pourras pas installer Windows 10, uniquement que Windows 7, au mieux Windows 8 si Assistant Boot Camp le mentionne dans sa fenêtre d'installation. Comme cet iMac possède un SuperDrive, Assistant Boot Camp imposera que l'installation se fasse depuis un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un PC. Sorti de là, toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec.
> 
> Et le dossier Support ne contient que les pilotes/drivers et c'est tout !


donc sans dvd il mes impossible de telecharger windows ya t'il une autre maniere possible


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2020)

xbonpvp a dit:


> donc sans dvd il mes impossible de telecharger windows ya t'il une autre maniere possible


Je vais me répéter, ton iMac possède un SuperDrive, donc Assistant Boot Camp imposera une installation depuis un DVD. D'ailleurs dans sa fenêtre d'installation il ne te propose pas d'utiliser un fichier .iso, n'est-ce pas ?

Par curiosité, fais une copie écran de la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp. De plus, Microsoft ne propose plus Windows 7 en l'ayant retiré de la circulation et de ses serveurs, il est complètement abandonné à tous les niveaux.

Le seul fichier .iso téléchargeable est Windows 10... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...mais que tu ne pourras jamais installer dans ton iMac qui est trop vieux matériellement parlant. De plus, Apple ne propose pas de pilotes/drivers pour ton iMac 2009 et Windows 10.


----------



## xbonpvp (13 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je vais me répéter, ton iMac possède un SuperDrive, donc Assistant Boot Camp imposera une installation depuis un DVD. D'ailleurs dans sa fenêtre d'installation il ne te propose pas d'utiliser un fichier .iso, n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> Par curiosité, fais une copie écran de la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp. De plus, Microsoft ne propose plus Windows 7 en l'ayant retiré de la circulation et de ses serveurs, il est complètement abandonné à tous les niveaux.
> 
> Le seul fichier .iso téléchargeable est Windows 10... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...mais que tu ne pourras jamais installer dans ton iMac qui est trop vieux matériellement parlant. De plus, Apple ne propose pas de pilotes/drivers pour ton iMac 2009 et Windows 10.



effectivement j'abandonne


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2020)

xbonpvp a dit:


> effectivement j'abandonne


Tu as une alternative qui est de créer une machine virtuelle soit avec Parallels Desktop, soit avec VMware. Par contre, ne connaissant pas l'utilisation de ton désir d'avoir Windows, tu peux faire une croix pour jouer, surtout à des jeux récents.


----------



## xbonpvp (13 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as une alternative qui est de créer une machine virtuelle soit avec Parallels Desktop, soit avec VMware. Par contre, ne connaissant pas l'utilisation de ton désir d'avoir Windows, tu peux faire une croix pour jouer, surtout à des jeux récents.


rien de  sa je savait que je pouvais faire une croix dessus car trop vieu je veux juste utiliser mysql et un fichier bat


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2020)

xbonpvp a dit:


> je veux juste utiliser mysql et un fichier bat


Là je passe la main, mais tu parles d'un serveur de base de données MySQL ? Je doute que cela fonctionne sous Wine ? Et un fichier batch ne s'exécute que dans une fenêtre de commande ou Shell.


----------



## xbonpvp (13 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Là je passe la main, mais tu parles d'un serveur de base de données MySQL ? Je doute que cela fonctionne sous Wine ? Et un fichier batch ne s'exécute que dans une fenêtre de commande ou Shell.


justement en voilla l'utilitée de windows je ne connait pas les language mac mais je n'ai que sa sous la main


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2020)

xbonpvp a dit:


> justement en voilla l'utilitée de windows je ne connait pas les language mac mais je n'ai que sa sous la main


Le problème pour d'autres membres qui souhaiteraient te venir en aide est de mentionner ce que tu souhaites faire, car...


xbonpvp a dit:


> je veux juste utiliser mysql


...ce que tu mentionnes est obscur, même moi je n'ai pas compris la finalité !


----------



## xbonpvp (13 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Le problème pour d'autres membres qui souhaiteraient te venir en aide est de mentionner ce que tu souhaites faire, car...
> 
> ...ce que tu mentionnes est obscur, même moi je n'ai pas compris la finalité !



J’ai besoin de windows car je veux heberger moi meme mon bot discord donc il me faut une base de donnée mysql dispo su mac le probleme est le fichier .bat qui ne peux etre executer sur mac


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2020)

xbonpvp a dit:


> J’ai besoin de windows car je veux heberger moi meme mon bot discord donc il me faut une base de donnée mysql dispo su mac le probleme est le fichier .bat qui ne peux etre executer sur mac


A mon avis une machine virtuelle suffirait.


----------



## xbonpvp (14 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> A mon avis une machine virtuelle suffirait.


Et bien le probleme c’est que le processeur physique du mac n’est pas dutout pret pour sa sois le mac qui plante sois la machine virtul


----------

